# UPS strikes again



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

UPS delivers assault rifle instead of child's Christmas gift | WNYW , tell me this is strange .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Now watch the Jersey AG file weapons charges against them! How stupid.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Really an "Assault Rifle" I love the media....
I call BS on this whole story...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Now watch the Jersey AG file weapons charges against them! How stupid.


It was in Long Island NY.....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Same difference. Both states have stupid anti gun laws.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Only media self promoting attention grabbing.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would have called UPS to come get their mistaken delivery. Why involve the police?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

The article said they were "horrified".

If that had happened to someone here there would be a little devil on the recipient's shoulder whispering _"You didn't sign for the box, no one knows you have it"_.

:devil:

Then after an hour or two of inspecting the weapon the dreaded call would be made to the rightful owner.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mom, Dad.......You guys are so awesome! You even knew my favorite color!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I would have called UPS to come get their mistaken delivery. Why involve the police?


Because those black guns are EVIL! EVIL I TELL YOU! :vs_mad:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Really an "Assault Rifle" I love the media....
> I call BS on this whole story...


Agreed, full firearms don't get shipped to individuals, especially in that state. They go to FFLs.
Either this was just an upper and accessories that simple folks got scared of, or somebody's ass is about to be in a sling.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a response of "Thank you baby Jesus!!" Rather than the actual response.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Agreed, full firearms don't get shipped to individuals, especially in that state. They go to FFLs.
> Either this was just an upper and accessories that simple folks got scared of, or somebody's ass is about to be in a sling.


That's kinda what I was thinking. Being sent to an FFL, doesn't it have to be signed for? I don't have an FFL myself so I don't know but it would make sense for the paper trail.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I gotta question the following:

1. Who was the package actually addressed to? Maybe it was really supposed to be delivered to another address.
2. Is it possible UPS merely delivered the package (correctly), and the *shipper* put the wrong item in it?
3. Why didn't the parents bother to open and inspect it and then wrap it up with kiddie-themed paper?
4. The article doesn't even say the word 'assault'. It actually states 'semi-automatic'. So let's reign in the media bashing for once.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Um, the story is fake news...

UPS Incorrectly Delivers Gun, Associated Press Delivers Fake News


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Um, the story is fake news...
> 
> UPS Incorrectly Delivers Gun, Associated Press Delivers Fake News


Well there ya go.
Damn it's good to have you back, old man. Keepin' us under control.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 4. The article doesn't even say the word 'assault'. It actually states 'semi-automatic'. So let's reign in the media bashing for once.


If you actually read the article, it uses both terms.

Ok, so maybe the media only reported one slanted/false story. It's not like they report misleading stories a lot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> If you actually read the article, it uses both terms.
> 
> Ok, so maybe the media only reported one slanted/false story. It's not like they report misleading stories a lot.


So tell me..............



> OCEANSIDE, N.Y. (AP) - A Long Island couple was horrified when a UPS delivery that they thought was a Christmas present for their granddaughter turned out to be a package containing a rifle.
> Newsday reports 66-year-old Joel Berman opened the keyboard-sized case containing the gun in front of his wife and 6-year-old granddaughter Wednesday night at his home in Oceanside.
> Inside the foam-lined case was a semi-automatic rifle along with a scope, a stand, an ammo clip and copies of an Arizona man's driver's license and concealed-weapons permit.
> Berman says his granddaughter's mouth popped open when she saw the gun instead of her toy plane.
> ...


Where is the word 'assault'? I see 'a rifle', 'the gun', 'semi-automatic rifle', 'the gun' and 'the weapon'. But no 'assault'.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So tell me..............
> 
> Where is the word 'assault'? I see 'a rifle', 'the gun', 'semi-automatic rifle', 'the gun' and 'the weapon'. But no 'assault'.


Look at the title bar of your browser. It is right there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> Look at the title bar of your browser. It is right there.


I see

http://www.fox5ny.com/news/224010949-story


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I see
> 
> http://www.fox5ny.com/news/224010949-story


Here it is in Chrome:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I see
> 
> http://www.fox5ny.com/news/224010949-story


Here it is in Chrome:

View attachment 32609


I highlighted it in red.

Edit: Sorry for the duplicate. GRRRR!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> Here it is in Chrome:
> 
> View attachment 32609
> 
> ...


Seriously? You consider that part of the article?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Seriously? You consider that part of the article?


The title? Well yeah, I consider what somebody titles something to be part of the point they are trying to get across.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> The title? Well yeah, I consider what somebody titles something to be part of the point they are trying to get across.











I highlighted the title in green.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 32617
> 
> 
> I highlighted the title in green.


What university did you go to?

The "Title" (highlighted in red) is in the "Title Bar". That is why they call it the "Title Bar".

The "Heading" (highlighted in green) is at the head of the body of the article. That is why they call it a "Header"

(In 4 sentences, I just gave you more real-world usable information than you got in 4 years at whatever state university you went to.) Thank me later.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course UPS is brown truck USPS is the blue and white one


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> What university did you go to?
> 
> The "Title" (highlighted in red) is in the "Title Bar". That is why they call it the "Title Bar".
> 
> ...


Amazing how you are now stretching this out, trying to make the claim that a _browser tab_ is magically called a '_title to an article_'. What you have highlighted is not 'the article'. It is the *browser tab title*. It is NOT 'the title' for the article.

You are now engaging in the *exact same activity* you so desperately want to condemn the website in question of using. Pure hypocrisy right here, folks.

I'm done trying to educate you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

From the article:
"Inside the foam-lined case was a semi-automatic rifle; along with a scope, a stand, an ammo clip; and copies of an Arizona man's driver's license and concealed-weapons permit."

I would have been sorely tempted to keep it, but the ATF would come a-knockin'.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Amazing how you are now stretching this out, trying to make the claim that a _browser tab_ is magically called a '_title to an article_'. What you have highlighted is not 'the article'. It is the *browser tab title*. It is NOT 'the title' for the article.
> 
> You are now engaging in the *exact same activity* you so desperately want to condemn the website in question of using. Pure hypocrisy right here, folks.
> 
> I'm done trying to educate you.


Okay genius, here is the actual HTML source for the page:









Notice the top line where it says "". That means that is the *title* of the article. Also notice the two lines below the *title* where they describe the tags. Those are the terms the author wants used for the various search engines. Clearly the author of the article wants to incorrectly associate the legal rifle the couple mistakenly received with a select fire rifle.

But don't let a little thing like *facts* get in the way of your narrative dumbass.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Okay genius, here is the actual HTML source for the page:
> 
> View attachment 32634
> 
> ...


AND this piece has been edited. The first time I read it, the first paragraph clearly stated assault rifle. Now it says rifle.

Right now I have 4 tabs open at the top, The one item they CAN'T CHANGE and it says UPS delivers assault rifle in that tab.
@Back Pack Hack Now I know as important as you are being a youtube poster, you have important friends in the press. I'm not slamming your friends so don't get butt hurt. Just stating facts.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> AND this piece has been edited. The first time I read it, the first paragraph clearly stated assault rifle. Now it says rifle.
> 
> Right now I have 4 tabs open at the top, The one item they CAN'T CHANGE and it says UPS delivers assault rifle in that tab.
> @Back Pack Hack Now I know as important as you are being a youtube poster, you have important friends in the press. I'm not slamming your friends so don't get butt hurt. Just stating facts.


That is the beauty of screen captures, my friend. They live forever. :tango_face_grin:

That is also the thing that I love about the current generation of "journalists". They are so stupid, they cannot even try to hide their duplicity. It makes our job almost too easy. But as we have seen in this thread, there are still plenty who just believe them without even trying to pull back the covers.

Have a great Saturday pal! And say "hi" to the Mrs for me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Have a great Saturday pal! And say "hi" to the Mrs for me.


Thanks, you too. And tell Mrs Inor hello and that we miss her here too.


----------

